# Aluminum on a wood lathe



## RustySplinters (Sep 27, 2014)

I want to make some mandrels on my lathe and possibly some pens in the future out of aluminum.   I have a wood lathe and carbide tools.  I've done some research and seen gorgeous pens out of aluminum on a wood lathe, but I can't seem to find what kind of aluminum I need to turn.  So two questions:

What kind of aluminum, specifically, should I turn?
Where would I find it?

Thanks,
Michael Russell


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 27, 2014)

6061 or 7075 both work very well. I prefer 6061.
I visit a local machine shop and pick up short drops for very little. I've made a couple of pens for one owner and he gives me all the short pieces i want if he has them.
Maybe places like McMaster Carr or Enco or Fastenall sell rods.
Use rods that are as close to the pen diameter as you can find.
I use my HHS tools for aluminum.
here is a start:  http://www.onlinemetals.com
Google is your friend.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## randyrls (Sep 27, 2014)

Michael;  I will add, do not use aluminum from either Home Depot or Lowes.  They are floor sweepings!  

Either of these will sell you lengths of rod.   
Buy Metals and Plastics at Online Metal Supply

or 

All Metals Online Store | Small Quantity Metal | AllMetalsInc.com


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Sep 27, 2014)

Order Aluminum 6061 Round in Small Quantities at OnlineMetals.com

I haven't found better prices, better selection or better service than I can get at OnlineMetals.com  They were bought by ThyssenKrup a  while back and they have access to a wide variety of materials.  All top quality.  No junk yard scraps or rejects from unknown dicey sources in Asia.

Make sure you get extruded aluminum and not cold finish (aka rolled).  Especially if you are going to try turning with hand tools on a wood lathe.  6061 is what I use.

You can get 1 foot of 1/2" diameter rod for $1.21.  If you buy a 6 foot length, it's $0.89 a foot.

Other places online will charge you 3 to 6 times as much.

Ed


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 29, 2014)

Speedy Metals.com is another supplier that is reasonable.


----------

